# Choix nouveau iPad ou ancien 12,9



## Valerypascal (20 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour j’ai décidé de m’acheter un iPad 12,9 cellulaire de 512  ou 256 giga pour remplacer mon iPad 9,7 qui a 6 ans j’hésite entre le nouveau modèle ou l’ancien je vais m’en servir pour surfer et regarder canal plus et m’en servir pour vider des cartes photo si besoins lequel prendre vu les 400 euro de différence sur le reconditionnes merci pour la réponse


----------



## 2505 (24 Novembre 2018)

Pour  votre simple usage je pense que l’ancien 12,9 fera très bien l’affaire.


----------



## Gwen (3 Décembre 2018)

L'ancien est largement suffisant. Le nouveau est surtout intéressant pour son nouveau Pencil qui se recharge en permanence.


----------



## ibabar (3 Décembre 2018)

Le nouveau est aussi très intéressant pour son form-factor nettement plus compact


----------



## esales (4 Décembre 2018)

ibabar a dit:


> Le nouveau est aussi très intéressant pour son form-factor nettement plus compact



Je valide.
Les précédentes versions avaient une taille beaucoup trop importante pour moi. Je ne les trouvais pas agréable à utiliser. La nouvelle version est parfaite de par sa taille. Il va être difficile de faire mieux (sauf pour le poids).
Il est extrêmement agréable à utiliser. La lecture de magazine ou de BD est très confortable.
Pour le reste, c’est un iPad comme les autres mais en mieux.  Néanmoins, l’iPad Pro 12.9 n’est clairement pas un iPad mobile. Il est plus à considérer comme un super ultra portable.

Bref, je ne regrette pas mon iPad 10.5.


----------

